# TVRs



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Anyone had one... 
what are running costs and reliability like?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Try http://www.pistonheads.com you should find all you need to know (and a few things you did not want to) on there


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Try http://www.pistonheads.com you should find all you need to know (and a few things you did not want to) on there


If you read that, you'll NEVER want to buy a TVR :-/


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Had a couple of test drives.

Dealer spent over an hour trying to put me off buying one!? He explained that if I did buy one after that I would know what I was getting.

Servicing every 6000 miles at a cost of approx 1K per service.

FAST and you need to concentrate. I was actually quite nice to get back in my TT afterwards, which I definately thought would not be the case.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

350c gets great reviews - but I wouldn't touch one for reasons stated plus they are a little 'chest beater' for my tastes.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Even though I hear all of the terrible things about reliability, I still want one!!

The TVR fans really rave about the 350 being a step up from previous cars, although there are still the usual trim problems etc


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

I'm on my 3rd........and love them


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm on my 3rd........and love them


And I bet you've learnt to meter Â power application accurately in the wet.....it has to improve one's driving more than simply booting a 4*4 and letting the electrics do the work. Â

Do you have an everyday/motorway/ foul weather hack?


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Gary, It's my sole car, and they're not as hard to drive as you would imagine, because of TVR's only safety device......a very long accelerator throw  Also, my trims just fine, and a 6000 mile service is more like Â£400-500.
It's the 12000 miler that's around a grand, and when you see the work that's involved, you'd understand why.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

How do you find the 350? Is it really such a big step up from previous gerations??

I did see one at the motor show last year but being stuck out here I dont see any on the raods, but I do seem to remember that my impression of it was that is was quite small...is it really or is my memory playing tricks on me?

Starting to see them at about 35K now which is a great price for such a car


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Ant,
My last Tuscan was an 03 car, which in terms of build quality, was night and day over my 01 car. But the 350 is another ball game 
Your memory might be ok, because the 350 is shorter than a Tuscan, but what seems to make them feel smalller, is the roll bar being quite low, causes you to have to tilt your head down to see anything more than 4 foot off the ground!


----------

